# Not happy after cars damaged



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Spent yesterday morning cleaning the car as you do.
Needed to go and get petrol, so on way to fill car up end up sitting in traffic waiting for lights to change, look in rear view mirror guy behind is busy chatting away looking down as if he's on his phone, traffic moves forward this pillek behind moves forward not looking yep you can guess, uses my car as the brake, to say I was not happy is an understatement.
We pull over my first comment was what the f*** were you doing as you werent paying attention, admittedly he owned up straight away said it was his fault, said it would have to go through insurance, to which I said that's fair enough but my cars twelve years old and will be written off, what did it was when he said well if it gets written off so be it, that did it to which I replied that's as may be but look at your car then look at mine I look after mine obviously you don't, god I would of loved to have smacked him one.

Still little do he know I work in a bodyshop, had the estimate done today comes out at £1200 he wasn't impressed when I let him know today and that his insurance company had ready been informed of the claim, and they were supplying a courtesy car. He now worried about his no claims, my reply well
You should of thought of that before decided to hit my car.

Any way pics of the damage doesn't look that bad, just annoys me the Ammount of people you see driving using phones.

















Above pic you can just about see the tailgate damage just above the rear number plate, like I said not that bad. But what makes it better is the fact that the tailgate and bumper need replacing and last month I manged to find a mint condition tailgate and bumper which I've now bought and just got to paint.

Ok mite be a little bit naughty as I already have the parts, but when your not paying attention to what your doing and using a phone you get what you deserve. So hopefully will be paid out and keep the car will pay for extra but to be done on the car.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Is that not fraud?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Should have reported him to the police for his extra points


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Won't his insurance use one of their approved repairers to do yours ?

Can't remember how it works :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow, that just sounds like you are making a false claim... which in turn will help push up insurance prices for us all...

thanks a bunch...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Couldn't you come to some arrangement with the insurance company by saying you have the parts needed and they pay for paint and labour?

Mind you, I tried this when someone ripped of my mirror, they said no, so it ended up costing them around 7-800 quid instead of £140


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Won't his insurance use one of their approved repairers to do yours ?
> 
> Can't remember how it works :lol:


Yes they will try and say it needs to go to there approved repairer, but there's no chance of that and you have the right to take your car where u want.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

£1200 for a cracked bumper? are you being serious??


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

does'nt look like 1200 pounds worth of damage. Bumper from a crappy, paint job £400 tops?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

£1200 to repair that lol

Sorry but what a **** take,


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

I thought they normally fix old Ford bumpers with tape?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> wow, that just sounds like you are making a false claim... which in turn will help push up insurance prices for us all...
> 
> thanks a bunch...


My thoughts exactly.

Ive got no sympathy for your damage to be honest. There is no way there is £1200 quids worth of damage there!

Your no better than these people claiming thousands for whiplash in my opinion. whats up with just being paid out for the damage?? More so than it being fraud, what happened to morals in this country???

Fail!!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Couldn't you come to some arrangement with the insurance company by saying you have the parts needed and they pay for paint and labour?
> 
> Mind you, I tried this when someone ripped of my mirror, they said no, so it ended up costing them around 7-800 quid instead of £140


Yes that's what we're hoping to do, as I'm waiting for an accessor to look at it, we know it's going to be written off, so that's what we're waiting for and see what agreement we can come to if I supply the parts myself.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

a van clobbered my rover rear bumper.we sorted that out between us.bumper off a scrapper,acceptable respray in the right colour,£65 all in.
how does it come to over a grand?!


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Miglior said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Ive got no sympathy for your damage to be honest. There is no way there is £1200 quids worth of damage there!
> 
> ...


+ 1

Not only are you taking the **** but you have also advertised what you are doing on a public forum. The police / insurance company would be interested in this I'm sure.

Yes, he should have been paying attention but what you are now doing is imoral and to be quite frank pathetic.

Ben


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

My thoughts:

1) I think your reaction was a bit OTT to get out and lambaste the guy. It was an accident after all. Are you 100% sure he was on his phone?

2) I *can* believe the quote - My Ibiza Cupra was lightly rear-ended and had a slight dent in the bumper and back quarter. The repair work from (an approved) bodyshop was ~£1750. Bodyshops do charge a premium for what can look like very little work.

3) I disagree with what you're doing. The man is very much within his rights to ask for a second valuation on the damage at a bodyshop of his choice at least. If you are out to make any money out of this you are, in my opinion, worse than him (if he was on his phone)


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Its not strictly fraud. Your within your rights to be paid out for the damage then sort the repairs yourself.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've realised how I've made this sound, I'm not out to de-fraud an insurance company, it's my fault for writing it properly.

I meant I didn't tell the guy I work in a bodyshop and didn't tell him I have the parts to repair the car, I'm informing the insurance company that I do have the parts.

So im apologising for to the people for how I made it sound.

I did say to him I would get the car repaired of he was happy to not go through insurance to save his no claims. He said he couldn't afford to and wanted to go through insurance, after he openly admitted he was on his phone and was in the wrong.

Yes I should of wrote it better I admit that and do apologise for this. And fully understand how I made it sound.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope you accidentally bump into the back of someone's car at slow speeds one day and they take you to the cleaners too. It's bad enough the government rip us off eveytime we step foot in our cars and now other members of the public are at it too.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> 1) I think your reaction was a bit OTT to get out and lambaste the guy. It was an accident after all. Are you 100% sure he was on his phone?
> 
> ...


I'm not out to make money out of him just want my car repaired.

And yes admitted he was in the phone and in the wrong, so I think I reserve the right to be annoyed with him for not concentrating on his driven, that's what lie tooth devices are for.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

hoikey said:


> I hope you accidentally bump into the back of someone's car at slow speeds one day and they take you to the cleaners too. It's bad enough the government rip us off eveytime we step foot in our cars and now other members of the public are at it too.


highly unlikely as I don't use a phone while driving, I look at what im doing and the cars in front of me.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't get this thread. 

Someone has there car rear ended by a guy who clearly wasn't paying attention and was quit possibly on his phone at the time? Lucky it was just a low speed bump on this occasion.

Victim of the careless driver comes on and posts how the damage is being repaired at the bodyshop he works for and the quote is £1,200. Everyone gasps at how that's too much yet I'm sure a Ford dealer, who the owner is entitled to use should he wish, would charge at least that. 

We find out he can get the parts cheaper and has informed the insurers in a hope prevent the car being written off as explained in later posts.

Yet the OP still gets slated for it!! 

A claim is a claim, whether it's a £300 claim or a £3,000 claim. It still changes statistics and puts our insurance up. 

Now if the OP had then told us how he coincidentally had 3 of his non-English speaking friends in the car, who had all received back injuries and wanted compensation, well then I'd be p!ssed off but in this instance I'll just say, hope you get your car repaired ok mate.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> highly unlikely as I don't use a phone while driving, I look at what im doing and the cars in front of me.


So do I and I've still driven into the back of someone before, accidents happen, thankfully they didnt try and rip me off for evey penny I had and got a realistic quote from a bodyshop and it cost me £100 to repair his bumper and he was happy. Goes to show there are still some decent folk about


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Andyb0127 said:


> I'm not out to make money out of him just want my car repaired.


So why quote 1200? As someone in the trade I am 100% sure you could get the job done for under £500. If you just wanted to get it fix you probably 'could' get it done for a few hundred if you just wanted to get it fixed.

Bodyshops do have a part of play in the insurance costs. They over quote when its insurance work - you can see this at virtually every place. As soon as you say you'll be paying it ends up a different cost. The inflated quotes means more cars get written off which just increases costs for everyone.

Any chance of a breakdown of the cost as I can only see a few costs here

New Bumper (£250?)
Prep & Paint ( £200?)
Fitment (£50 MAX as I just paid £60 for removal and fitment of a bumper by a bodyshop last week)


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> So why quote 1200? As someone in the trade I am 100% sure you could get the job done for under £500. If you just wanted to get it fix you probably 'could' get it done for a few hundred if you just wanted to get it fixed.
> 
> Bodyshops do have a part of play in the insurance costs. They over quote when its insurance work - you can see this at virtually every place. As soon as you say you'll be paying it ends up a different cost. The inflated quotes means more cars get written off which just increases costs for everyone.


Exactly. I got a rear bumper extension, whole pasenger side, bonnet and blow in on the drivers wing done on a metallic car for almost half what the op wants for that bumper.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Just because the picture only shows a cracked bumper doesn't mean there isn't back panel and tailgate damage. You then need to take into account getting glass removed and refitted and labour for fitting the new gate. You can easily reach £1200 with minor damage. At the end of the day a claims a claim wether it be £500 or £5000.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

MK1Campaign said:


> Just because the picture only shows a cracked bumper doesn't mean there isn't back panel and tailgate damage. You then need to take into account getting glass removed and refitted and labour for fitting the new gate. You can easily reach £1200 with minor damage. At the end of the day a claims a claim wether it be £500 or £5000.


Thankyou some one with sense.

Your right all they have seen is a cracked rear bumper in the pics. Yes there is more damage than a bumper it has also damaged the tailgate and rear panel.:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You say I had attitude with the guy because he was on his phone which I've said he admitted to, now I could of involved the police and had him done for careless driving but chose not to, I chose to keep it between me and him through insurance.which we are both happy with.

Now for a detailing forum where I thought there was a passion for cars and looking after them with the hours we spend cleaning them doesn't matter how much the car is worth, you all seem to judge pretty quick then the others jump on the band wagon and join in, now i don't want to loose my car as I love it yes it's twelve years old, but still gets comments on how clean it is for its age, the cars meant to be at beaulie simply ford show in may so perhaps you can understand why I was a bit annoyed.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Andyb0127 said:


> Thankyou some one with sense.
> 
> Your right all they have seen is a cracked rear bumper in the pics. Yes there is more damage than a bumper it has also damaged the tailgate and rear panel. :thumb:


So you have now taken the car apart and fully inspected it?!?!

In your OP, you seem to know that the damage isn't that bad... and it's not really an issue as you already have the parts to fix...



TBH, it just seems like you are digging more of a hole for yourself, I'm thinking you expected to put this post up and you thought everyone would fall at your feet and applaud you on how sneaky and amazing you are... 

As has been pointed out, you have the parts to fix, you work in the trade, so it could be repaired for minimum cost, I don't really see that you told the other drive and explained that to him, instead just going through the insurance (as he requested as he didn't know the truth)

You can back track all you want... but this is the telling line on what you are really trying to do



> Ok mite be a little bit naughty as I already have the parts, but when your not paying attention to what your doing and using a phone you get what you deserve. So hopefully will be paid out and keep the car will pay for extra but to be done on the car.


Totally wrong and shows a complete lack of morals in my book, but good luck with it.... hope you really show him how wrong he was, and get get's "what he deserves"

:thumb:



Andyb0127 said:


> Now for a detailing forum where I thought there was a passion for cars and looking after them with the hours we spend cleaning them doesn't matter how much the car is worth.


What has this got to do with morals and ethics....What you are doing is wrong, it's got nothing to do with people on a forum liking their cars clean.

:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes the bumper has been removed to access the damage.

Well perhaps I might of acted differently if he had not of tried to deny he was on his phone only after I said the police will be able to check his phone records did his attitude change. Now if he hadn't of lied to me perhaps things may have been different. So the only person that doesn't know is him for his attitude, the insurance company know the rest and have been honest with them. So if he didn't act the way he did I would of been different.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Andyb0127 said:


> Yes the bumper has been removed to access the damage.
> 
> Well perhaps I might of acted differently if he had not of tried to deny he was on his phone only after I said the police will be able to check his phone records did his attitude change. Now if he hadn't of lied to me perhaps things may have been different. So the only person that doesn't know is him for his attitude, the insurance company know the rest and have been honest with them. So if he didn't act the way he did I would of been different.


I like how you take the moral high ground when he *accidentally* bumped your car....then start willful deception and allude to fraud as 'that's what he deserves' when you think you can get away with it.

Can you explain why he does not 'deserve' a soft tissue damage claim too? Or do you save them for people that have their fog lights on when they bump into you?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Andyb0127 said:


> I've realised how I've made this sound, I'm not out to de-fraud an insurance company, it's my fault for writing it properly.
> 
> I meant I didn't tell the guy I work in a bodyshop and didn't tell him I have the parts to repair the car, I'm informing the insurance company that I do have the parts.
> 
> ...


to be fair to Andyb, he manned up about how his original post was articulated here. lets just hope he can get his lovely pepper red Escort back on the road and looking as good as it did with as little hassle as possible


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Yes they will try and say it needs to go to there approved repairer, but there's no chance of that and you have the right to take your car where u want.


Im on the fence about this as I can see both sides good and bad. If you take it else where to get fixed lets say your place and the insureance find out that you work there wont that make things worse?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Yes the bumper has been removed to access the damage.
> 
> Well perhaps I might of acted differently if he had not of tried to deny he was on his phone only after I said the police will be able to check his phone records did his attitude change. Now if he hadn't of lied to me perhaps things may have been different. So the only person that doesn't know is him for his attitude, the insurance company know the rest and have been honest with them. So if he didn't act the way he did I would of been different.


 "admittedly heowned up straight away said it was his fault"

Seems the story changes by the post Tbh


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bero said:


> I like how you take the moral high ground when he *accidentally* bumped your car....then start willful deception and allude to fraud as 'that's what he deserves' when you think you can get away with it.
> 
> Can you explain why he does not 'deserve' a soft tissue damage claim too? Or do you save them for people that have their fog lights on when they bump into you?


there's no case of fraud involved, as I've said the insurance know exactly all the details and that I have parts to repair it so there's no deception with them at all.

Because you shouldn't drive your car whilst using the phone that's what blue tooth connectivity is for.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

kempe said:


> Im on the fence about this as I can see both sides good and bad. If you take it else where to get fixed lets say your place and the insureance find out that you work there wont that make things worse?


Thankyou. No it won't make it worse as they have already been informed it's where I work and that's where the car will be repaired. :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

hoikey said:


> "admittedly heowned up straight away said it was his fault"
> 
> Seems the story changes by the post Tbh


Yes owned up after he was told the police will be able to check his phone records to see his call log.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Andyb0127 said:


> there's no case of fraud involved, as I've said the insurance know exactly all the details and that I have parts to repair it so there's no deception with them at all.





Andyb0127 said:


> Still *little do he know I work in a bodyshop*, had the *estimate done today comes out at £1200* he wasn't impressed when I let him know today.....
> 
> Ok mite be a little bit naughty as *I already have the parts*, but when your not paying attention to what your doing and using a phone you get what you deserve. So *hopefully will be paid out and keep the car* will pay for extra but to be done on the car.


ok.......


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Who gave you the quote of £1200 to fix? you?

I really cannot think that's a real quote for the job? Bumper can be had for probably not a lot or you repair the one you have, spray / fit. That's not £1200.

So you hoping your car is written off? what will you get for it? whats book value?

Then you buy it back and fix it yourself using the parts you have.

Will it not be harder to insure then as its been written off??

From ready your report of things and the way you are going about the 'claim' it does seem a little odd. I agree a pain in the what not having your car hit but thats whay cars have bumpers and pencils have rubbers


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Bero said:


> ok.......


Seems like blatent fraud to me too mate.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

A210 AMG said:


> Who gave you the quote of £1200 to fix? you?
> 
> I really cannot think that's a real quote for the job? Bumper can be had for probably not a lot or you repair the one you have, spray / fit. That's not £1200.
> 
> ...


It's a quote from the bodyshop I work for.
I'm just assuming it will be written off because of the age of the car as it requires a bumper, the tailgate and back panel will repair, which it's been estimated for, but I won't know if I will get the go ahead to repair it or it will be written off.
I'm hoping it will not be written as I know all the history of the car which is why I want to keep it, I'm not doing this to gain any money from it just go get it repaired.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> It's a quote from the bodyshop I work for.
> I'm just assuming it will be written off because of the age of the car as it requires a bumper, the tailgate and back panel will repair, which it's been estimated for, but I won't know if I will get the go ahead to repair it or it will be written off.
> I'm hoping it will not be written as I know all the history of the car which is why I want to keep it, I'm not doing this to gain any money from it just go get it repaired.


Even though in the first post you mentioned that because you will have the bits you can fix it for cheaper and use the rest of the money to do other things to the car.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bero said:


> ok.......


all you have done there is drag up the first post.
Did you not read the one on page two which quite clearly stated how I'd written it and was not my intention to make it sound like that.

Below is what I wrote now if you would care to read it again perhaps you may have a better understanding.

I've realised how I've made this sound, I'm not out to de-fraud an insurance company, it's my fault for writing it properly.

I meant I didn't tell the guy I work in a bodyshop and didn't tell him I have the parts to repair the car, I'm informing the insurance company that I do have the parts.

So im apologising for to the people for how I made it sound.

I did say to him I would get the car repaired of he was happy to not go through insurance to save his no claims. He said he couldn't afford to and wanted to go through insurance, after he openly admitted he was on his phone and was in the wrong.

Yes I should of wrote it better I admit that and do apologise for this. And fully understand how I made it sound.

Perhaps that will make it a bit clearer for you if you read it again.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

hoikey said:


> Even though in the first post you mentioned that because you will have the bits you can fix it for cheaper and use the rest of the money to do other things to the car.


yes which I has said was worded wrong and my fault.
Now your still saying there's blatant fraud when there quite clearly isnt but yet you still want to go on about it.
I've quite clearly stated that the insurance company have been made aware of everything which there happy with, so I haven't lied to them at all, there happy for it to be repaired where I work and we are now waiting for an accessor to look at it, and it will be taken from there.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

If he was on th phone would his insurance not be void as its illegal


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Hasan1 said:


> If he was on th phone would his insurance not be void as its illegal


Absolutely not, even if your insurance is void it still covers 3rd party risks (in nearly all circumstances)


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Hasan1 said:


> If he was on th phone would his insurance not be void as its illegal


No! Has nothing to do with it!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bero said:


> What rubbish! Did Google say that?


No my dad had to get his money out of m.i.b when his car was hit as the guy that hit him insurance would not cover it as it was in the small print that they would not cover as it was illegal to use a phone and drive.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Hasan1 said:


> No my dad had to get his money out of *m.i.b* when his car was hit as the guy that hit him insurance would not cover it as it was in the small print that they would not cover as it was illegal to use a phone and drive.


Men In Black?

Seriously though I think the witch hunt needs to end or someone needs to move this to the naughty corner. 
Andyb has clearly stated he's not a master fraudster and was perhaps at worst, a little gun-ho in his inital post.

All that matters are his insurance company keep what is essentially a very low mileage, and clean example of a car on the road.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hasan1 said:


> If he was on th phone would his insurance not be void as its illegal


good question.
In honesty I don't know, but as the police were not involved we managed to sort it out ourselves at the scene.
If the police had been involved I suppose it may of been a different matter.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Hasan1 said:


> No my dad had to get his money out of m.i.b when his car was hit as the guy that hit him insurance would not cover it as it was in the small print that they would not cover as it was illegal to use a phone and drive.


Not rubbish mate! If every collision occured was not paid out because somone was doing something illegal then.....................
They would still have to sort out third party claim????


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> Men In Black?
> 
> Seriously though I think the witch hunt needs to end or someone needs to move this to the naughty corner.
> Andyb has clearly stated he's not a master fraudster and was perhaps at worst, a little gun-ho in his inital post.
> ...


Thankyou. Yes that's exactly what I'm trying to do.

Witch hunters lol, well all I can assume is they've got to much time on there hands with nothing else better to do.

But thanks for seeing the topic as it was meant to be seen. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> Seriously though I think the witch hunt needs to end or someone needs to move this to the naughty corner.
> Andyb has clearly stated he's not a master fraudster and was perhaps at worst, a little gun-ho in his inital post.
> 
> All that matters are his insurance company keep what is essentially a very low mileage, and clean example of a car on the road.


It's nothing like a witch hunt, it's about getting to the bottom of something that doesn't sound right...

Questions have been asked, and the OP has answered... simple...

It's what we adults like to call a conversation...

Maybe one day you'll have one too.... 

:lol:



:thumb:



Andyb0127 said:


> I'm hoping it will not be written as I know all the history of the car which is why I want to keep it, I'm not doing this to gain any money from it just go get it repaired.


Well, I hope at the end of the day, you get it all sorted out... good luck...

:thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry I cant see how your car wont be written off. No insurance company will spend £1200 repairing a car worth £600-£700. I also cant believe a new bumper and repair and paint a tailgate comes to £1200 either, considering a new pattern bumper is only about £70.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

I can very well believe it could be quoted at £1200 to repair that. It cost over £2000 to repair damage to my 406 coupe that didn't look much worse than that. And that was 5 years ago!

I'm also not sure why some of you expect him to use the parts that he already has to repair it and keep the cost down, if he already has the parts great, but why not get paid for them?

I think some have mis-understood (or I have) that it actually isn't going to cost £1200 to repair, because he can get it done cheaper. The way I read it is that he told the guy it would cost that, as a bit of come back for him.

I also agree that although it's a small fender bender, maybe he's the sort that uses the phone all the time and gets away with it. So on this one I'm with the Op. No fraud here, just a kick up the bum for the guy who hit him.

my tupence anyway.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

If some fool wants to drive into somebody while doing something we all know is very illegal then he deserves to get shouted at. He should take his driving licence more seriously.
I'd get the money, get it fixed then report him to the police.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

£362.10 to repair this and no structural damage at all.


DSC_5809 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

crazysnakeman said:


> I can very well believe it could be quoted at £1200 to repair that. It cost over £2000 to repair damage to my 406 coupe that didn't look much worse than that. And that was 5 years ago!


:lol: I was going to post something very similar!

I currently also have a 406 coupe (lovely looking beauty she is  ), and many of them are written off purely on the basis of minor accident damage to the front bumper. For a new bumper, prepped, resprayed and fitted, you are looking about £1000!!!!

I had a small crack which i had plastic welded (so the same bumper) & then resprayed - cost me roughly £350 cash (wasn't through insurance) about 3/4 years ago.

Obviously the OP's are isn't a 406 coupe, and the bumper & parts can be picked up for cheaper, but the costs still all adds up (considering it's more than the bumper that needs doing). I can't remember if the OP included hire car costs while it's getting repaired in that £1200 which would make more sense?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm pretty certain you have the right to have the car repaired if it wasn't your fault regardless of age/value.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

MK1Campaign said:


> I'm pretty certain you have the right to have the car repaired if it wasn't your fault regardless of age/value.


I'm not sure where some people get their info from.....that's rubbish.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

johnnyguitar said:


> £362.10 to repair this and no structural damage at all.
> 
> 
> DSC_5809 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


bloody hell that almost likes like it would polish out from the pic shocking prices but guess everyone has to make a living


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

DasArab said:


> Sorry I cant see how your car wont be written off. No insurance company will spend £1200 repairing a car worth £600-£700. I also cant believe a new bumper and repair and paint a tailgate comes to £1200 either, considering a new pattern bumper is only about £70.


Does anyone know what the story is with Pattern parts? I personally wouldn't be happy having non OEM parts used on my car.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Bero said:


> I'm not sure where some people get their info from.....that's rubbish.


Agree with this!!:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> Does anyone know what the story is with Pattern parts? I personally wouldn't be happy having non OEM parts used on my car.


If the cars over a certain age (which pretty much all Escort's will be by now), then OEM Parts are no longer available, so you've got no other option.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> Does anyone know what the story is with Pattern parts? I personally wouldn't be happy having non OEM parts used on my car.


It's where another company buys the moulds and starts making them. The parts are basically the same


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

justina3 said:


> bloody hell that almost likes like it would polish out from the pic shocking prices but guess everyone has to make a living


Yeah I thought that, but the mark had gone through the paint down to plastic midway through the scratch (search for the Finesse V FK215 and Perficio reviews on this site) and below the reflector. The price I paid included removing the bumper, doing all of the prep, painting the affected area and the whole bumper was then lacquered, baked and fitted back to the car.

A cost controller from my insurance company came and knocked about 40 quid off the price based on his nominated body shop doing the work to a "retail" standard which basically meant they would touch the affected area and nothing else, so I went to my bodyshop of choice as I was paying anyway.


----------

